# all club bbq



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Pauly an myself would like to start the clubs bbq this yr so we are calling out to all car clubs a solo riders to get this started we would like to have are first meeting in. jan. If you would like to be involved please call Pauly 4086799260 are myself steve 4086770488


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Let do this family


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

Car might be done for this one


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## bigricks68 (Apr 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigricks68 (Apr 19, 2009)

<img class="inlineimg" title=":thumbsup:" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" smilieid="20">


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

BIGV63 said:


> Car might be done for this one


LOL
Maybe????


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

U know we always down homie. Hit me up with the time n place


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

DELGADO58 said:


> LOL
> Maybe????


Asshole..


----------



## boy64impala (Mar 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MI66IMPALA (Sep 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

BIGV63 said:


> Asshole..


Damn, sup with the harsh words?


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

DELGADO58 said:


> Damn, sup with the harsh words?


I know.I guess you have his car


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

DELGADO58 said:


> Damn, sup with the harsh words?


It's all love, now get back to work


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

BIGV63 said:


> It's all love, now get back to work


Now now LILV63, u may be the boss when I arrive at one of ur sites, but after 3:30 , FUNK U!!!!!


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

DELGADO58 said:


> Now now LILV63, u may be the boss when I arrive at one of ur sites, but after 3:30 , FUNK U!!!!!


Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

The date for the meeting will be the first weekend in feb. Time 7 place not sure yet keep you posted


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt










:drama:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

the meeting will be held at dennys on capitol n mclaughlin at 7 so i hope to see you there


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

We there bro


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73' inspirations (Jan 11, 2012)

*THE DATE WILL BE FEB. 3 IT'S ON A FRIDAY SO MARK YR CALENDERS
PAULY*


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:facepalm: steve told me that it would be saturday.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

friday during the day?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

*bbq*

_san jose's finest is in........
_


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

lets do this. wat time and positive date for meeting


----------



## 73' inspirations (Jan 11, 2012)

the meeting will be at 7pm on firday the 3rd


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

at lennys???


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

to the top


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hope to see everyone there an if you know some people that don't have layitlow let them the date an time so they can help out to.it a all club event not just one.so let's get together an have a good one


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

To the top


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

lets do this. 






to the top


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

See everyone fri at dennys right. Right


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

yes sir. you buyin the cheese sticks and grand slams right?


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ah no ok ya no


----------



## 77 MONTE CARLO (May 24, 2011)

aye bro iz diz a meetin or what?? i gota go


----------



## 73' inspirations (Jan 11, 2012)

ok hope to see evryone there tonite at denny's at 7pm


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

77 MONTE CARLO said:


> aye bro iz diz a meetin or what?? i gota go



yeah, u gotta come. and bring that monte. still selling it or wat?


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Feb. 17 at 7pm its a fri. At the round table on capitol where the old gold cinema used to be. Today we had 408rydas,blvd.kings,Kool impression,insperations,lux,chevitos so I hope to see more of you guys on the 17th


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

san jose's finest:dunno:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh ya you too lol my bad


----------



## 77 MONTE CARLO (May 24, 2011)

ahaha


----------



## 77 MONTE CARLO (May 24, 2011)

mybad next tym ima go da 17


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK STOCKTON CA FEB 26TH AT OAK PARK IF YOU RIDERS ARNT DOING NOTHING LOAD A PIT UP AND HIT THE FREEWAY WITH THE LOW LOWS IN LINE uffin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

to the top


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok lake cuningham is open for the 16th of of june but they want us to book it now so please call me are Pauly an let us know


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:dunno: no responses? last post was 6 days ago.


where evry1 at?


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

yeee


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

TTT fir dissss


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

That's what saying gilbert.so I hope everyone brings there money on fri so we can go an book the spot ne week its 130 a club


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

we'll see you friday


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

BIGV63 said:


> TTT fir dissss


Y, ur car not gunna be done!!!
Maybe u can roll in ur rolling chassis ,  
Jus put a seat on the frame and it'll have an invisible paint job like no other lol


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hahahaha, flinstone style


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:roflmao:







ttt


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

BIGV63 said:


> Hahahaha, flinstone style


Wuts goin on Fred?


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

DELGADO58 said:


> Wuts goin on Fred?


Does anybody got an empty seat? Looks like I'll be walking to this event


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

The nex meeting is on march 2 at jacks pizza an to all clubs that plan on attending it will be 130 a club an all money gathered will be put towards picnic area an games for the kid an other


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

The nex meeting is on mar.2 at jacks pizza at 7pm an to all clubs it will be 130 per club an all money will be going towards the park an kids games an prizes an if there are any questions feel free to cal me my num. Is 408 677 0488 my name is steve thanks see everyone on the 2nd


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok you guys are making me nervous here no new clubs are nothing


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:dunno: you gotta keep this at the top bro.



come on, lets do this thing


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> :dunno: you gotta keep this at the top bro.
> 
> 
> 
> come on, lets do this thing


i try bro ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

T
T
T


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

Brown Impressions is in bro. See u guys this Friday for the meeting.


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Get bigger


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Let's do this


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 73' inspirations (Jan 11, 2012)

OK EVERYBODY THE NEXT MEETING IS ON FRIDAY MARCH 30TH AT 7PM AT PIZZA JACK'S ON MONTEREY RD. SAN JOSE.CA


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok date is june 30 at lake cuningham now we have the date an place


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Kool seeing the homies at the meeting last night. Coming along slowly but is definitely happening. Park n date already paid for and reserved. Any club is still welcome to come aboard and be a part of this. 12 clubs already confirmed. Let's make this another great get together


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Kool seeing the homies at the meeting last night. Coming along slowly but is definitely happening. Park n date already paid for and reserved. Any club is still welcome to come aboard and be a part of this. 12 clubs already confirmed. Let's make this another great get together


Thanks poppas slow but it gona happen


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

to the top


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Keep it at the top


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

letd do this :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Keep it at the top


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Meting tommrow at 7pm at jacks pizza


----------



## bigricks68 (Apr 19, 2009)

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> Meting tommrow at 7pm at jacks pizza


i thougth meeting was friday the 20th ?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:dunno: i forgot


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Me too


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:twak: you called it










:facepalm:



















 ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Meeting this fri the 27 at jacks pizza at 7pm hope to see everyone there I will try to call everyone this wed.


----------



## 73' inspirations (Jan 11, 2012)

OK EVERYONE HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE MEETING ON FRIDAY AT PIZZA JACK'S AT 7 PM SO COME ON LET'S MAKE THIS GET TOGETHER BIGGER THEN THE LAST ONE WE HAD 2 YRS AGO SO COME ON ALL YOU SOLO RIDER'S AND CAR CLUB'S LET'S DO THIS.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

I hope everyones there


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

TTT June 30th...gonna be huge


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

We should have one more meeting so im thinking nex fri the 22 at jacks pizza all club that are putting in on this event please attend it will be the last meeting before the bbq thanks any question please call 6770488 that's my num. Steve


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

At 7 pm


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt see evry1 on saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

4 day away. Let's do this


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT cant wait then after we can all hit up the blvd an go cruising get these bad ass rides out there on the streets


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Goin to be great times........ Firme gente and there rides..........see ya all there


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

yeeeeeaa ttt for another san jo event


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

TTT........... Yesssssssssss


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Park opens at 730 ill be there around 830 so I will see everyone there


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

The 408 Ryder's car club had a blast with all our brothas out here today...... Much lov an saludos .......... Can't wait till next year........


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nex year better thanks for the pic ancheta


----------

